# avec Lion, pas de connexion à mon réseau par Wifi



## Chamathéo (7 Août 2011)

J'ai installé Lion et ma Wifi  marche, mais mon mac pro ne s'y connecte plus. L'ordi capte le réseau (numéricable), me demande le WEP (que je donne) mais la connexion ne se fait pas.


----------



## bompi (7 Août 2011)

Passe plutôt au WPA2 : plus sûr et mieux pris en charge que le WEP.


----------



## Chamathéo (8 Août 2011)

Je ne sais pas ce qu'est le WPA2....


----------



## Ikane (8 Août 2011)

Bonjour Chamathéo

Aurais-tu le même problème que moi avec Numericable c'est a dire que dans tes paramètres réseaux Airport dit " Airport possède l'adresse Ip auto-assignée 169.254.xxx.xxx et ne sera pas en mesure d'accéder a internet" ?

Si c'est le cas j'ai le même problème en ce moment, j'ai perdu la connexion d'un coup. 
J'ai beau renouveler le bail DHCP ,ça ne change rien, j'ai remis ma box a zéro , vérifié que le dhcp est bien fonctionnel , essayé d'assigné manuellement l'ip au mac ,mais toujours pas de connections.

Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est que j'ai réussi a me connecter sur une autre box numericable sans problème chez un ami et aussi que j'ai un pc en wifi qui lui arrive a avoir internet sans probleme :/

Je suis sur un macbookpro unibody 15" avec snow leopard 10.6.8

Si quelqu'un pouvait nous aider ce serait sympa


----------



## Chamathéo (8 Août 2011)

Bonjour IKANE, 
Mon problème vient sans doute de l'installation de Lion (çà marchait sur Léopard). J'ai la Wifi, mais celle ci ne connecte pas le réseau (qui lui marche aussi). J'ai tenté d'ailleurs de me connecter sur un autre réseau, et çà ne marche pas non plus. 
Si quelqu'un a une solution, vraiment, merci.


----------



## Ikane (8 Août 2011)

J'ai resolu mon probleme et j'ai vraiment la honte XD

J'ai mal recopier ma clef wep et aulieu d'un 8 j'ai mi un 9 a un endroit :rateau:

Mais bon airport ne m'avais pas dit que la cef wep était fausse

Donc Chamathéo peut etre que le probleme vient de là...


----------



## calotinto (8 Août 2011)

Et bien moi j'ai fait deux changements récent : 
je suis passé sous OS lion et je suis passé chez numéricable. 

j'ai eu lion qd j'étais encore sous wanadoo, et il se connectait sans probleme à la livebox, et depuis, que j'ai une box numéricable, il ne se connecte plus systématiquement, cad qu'à chaque fermeture de mon macbook, ou redémarage, je dois, choisir mon réseau, remettre la clef WEP, cliquer sur "atteindre", il me dit erreur "délai de connexion dépassé", mais se connecte tout de meme !! 
Pourtant je coche à chaque fois, mémoriser ce réseau dans la petite fenetre airport ou il e demande la clef WEP. c'est étrange nan ??
Surtout que les autres mac de la maison qui sont sous os léopard encore, eux n'ont pas de probleme de ce genre. 
Je ne sais donc pas quel est le respondable de numéricale ou lion, mais c'est assez relou de devoir le faire à chaque fois. !
quelqu'un peut il m'aider 

Merci


----------



## Chamathéo (10 Août 2011)

Mon problème s'est résolu tout seul !!! J'ai tenté plusieurs connexions wifi chez des potes et hier soir, çà à marché chez l'un d'eux (pourquoi, j'en sais rien) et ce matin, mon mac pro s'est connecté en Wifi à numéricable.... Va comprendre. Lion ne serait pas un tantinet caractériel ?


----------



## djm (12 Août 2011)

une astuce qui a fonctionné sur mon ipad:
paramétrer l'ip du wifi en manuel puis repassé en DHCP sans renouveler le bail.


----------



## rvincent54 (15 Août 2011)

Salut à tous

J'ai également eu des soucis d'instabilité avec wifi (connexion et déconnexion répétées).
Après avoir effectué :
- une mise à niveau de ma Neufbox
- une mise à jour logiciels de mon iMac

Tout est rentré dans l'ordre. Par contre aucun soucis avec MBP.

Pour ceux qui auraient ce genre de soucis, il y a plusieurs discussions avec de nombreuses astuces dont cette discussion qui me semble pas mal.

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/perte-de-wifi-sur-lion-770952.html

Bon courage à tous


----------

